# Tracing horse...name Spud ID x Connie 15â€™3 8 yr old



## Gran on a mission (13 October 2018)

Recently purchased for novice step granddaughter as â€œschoolmasterâ€ this chap has wonderful temperament aside of now having bolted 4 times in 7 weeks of ownership.  Previous 2 dealer owners not honest or straight enough to help me.....someone must know him, heâ€™s done PC and RC, I just want to understand why heâ€™s doing it, somethings happened.  I know he was imported from Ireland by cornerstone stud, he then sold to someone called Amy and was resold in April this yr to someone unbeknown to me at purchase, was a Cambridgeshire dealer.  Pages ripped from passport so I canâ€™t trace Amy, I believe cos it was known he bolts.....no one will put me in touch with Amy, do you know her or this lovely chap.  Help me help him plse and prevent a serious accident.  Thank u Concerned gran


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 October 2018)

Can't help on the tracing past,  but do you mean a true blind panic bolt through everything, or shooting or scooting off but able to be pulled up eventually?
If the former then don't risk anyone on him, someone could be killed! In particular don't put a novice on!
If the latter, then get a good instructor to watch and assist with working through it.


----------



## neddy man (13 October 2018)

If you contacted the passport people would they be able to give you the information that was on the missing pages


----------



## Leo Walker (13 October 2018)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Can't help on the tracing past,  but do you mean a true blind panic bolt through everything, or shooting or scooting off but able to be pulled up eventually?
If the former then don't risk anyone on him, someone could be killed! In particular don't put a novice on!
If the latter, then get a good instructor to watch and assist with working through it.
		
Click to expand...

Finding out his past history isnt going to help if hes a bolter unfortunately. Lots of people buy cheap irish horses then flog them on again very quickly. If Amy sold him on to a dodgy dealer then its unlikely that she cares that much about him sadly. You are much better off starting with a vet work up and then finding a very good and sympathetic professional rider to assess him for you.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 October 2018)

LW, why have you quoted my post in reply to OP ? ðŸ¤”


----------



## neddy man (13 October 2018)

Proably did what i did on the new forum and pressed reply instead of going to the green N box, we learn by our mistakes.


----------



## Gran on a mission (13 October 2018)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Can't help on the tracing past,  but do you mean a true blind panic bolt through everything, or shooting or scooting off but able to be pulled up eventually?
If the former then don't risk anyone on him, someone could be killed! In particular don't put a novice on!
If the latter, then get a good instructor to watch and assist with working through it.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, heâ€™s in professional yard with instructor whose bailing on us.....I havenâ€™t ridden in years but good equine knowledge, instructor reckons 8m better than her.  He was imported sold to Amy and her mum (whoever they r) and went back to importer for resale 12 plus months later, importer sold him to dealer, on behalf of clients, donâ€™t think she realised nature of dealer, who coincidentally runs a riding school, importer is smart stud and producer.  Iâ€™m in touch with horse whisperer, what harm can it do !!!, plus took to internet and hoping to speak to equine behaviourist/problem resolver in oxon.  I think somethings occurred in wind in prev home, why are these people so irresponsible.  Would Amyâ€™s mum want her child at risk, NO, so why put someone elseâ€™s child in same position, dealers are one thing a MUM is another.  Importer was asked to put me in touch with them but said theyâ€™d drawn a line under a traumatic sale, well welcome to my world, difference is im not irresponsible.  Itâ€™s not so far been too pleasant an experience returning to horses after 16 yrs absence, but I wonâ€™t give up on this chap, even if he ends up a Â£6,000 lawn mower. .....


----------



## Gran on a mission (13 October 2018)

neddy man said:



			If you contacted the passport people would they be able to give you the information that was on the missing pages
		
Click to expand...

No unfortunately it was anything that could trace him bac, ie vets info, vacs info, so had to start again, but was put in touch with examining vet for dealer, heâ€™s top professional but data protection wonâ€™t allow him to give me sellers details, ie owner not person handling sale.


----------



## Leo Walker (13 October 2018)

neddy man said:



			Proably did what i did on the new forum and pressed reply instead of going to the green N box, we learn by our mistakes.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, but actually I was agreeing with what you said anyway so not sure why quoting your post is an issue??


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 October 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			Yup, but actually I was agreeing with what you said anyway so not sure why quoting your post is an issue??
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't ðŸ˜‚ I was just wondering!


----------



## Leo Walker (13 October 2018)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			It wasn't ðŸ˜‚ I was just wondering!
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok, sorry. I thought you were telling me off!


----------

